# For Those That Use Cylence



## ThornyRidge (Mar 10, 2011)

I am looking and I am thinking the labeling or packaging may have changed.. has anyone purchased lately.. if so from where and what does it look like.. I just looked to get some but think it has changed.. says now for dairy and beef cattle pour on.. is this same cylence.. needing to get ready for spring biters!


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 10, 2011)

I got some recently from PBS but not sure what the label says. I haven't used it before though.


----------



## helmstead (Mar 10, 2011)

I still have my yellow container from last year...are you saying the brand name has changed or just the label?


----------



## ThornyRidge (Mar 11, 2011)

I am thinking label changed.. it has been  a couple years since I saw it and I don't recall it looking like this..

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e076d7-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5&gas=cylence
 was getting ready to do an order and was like hmm?


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 11, 2011)

About 95% sure that's what mine looks like, and I've had it for months and months..


----------

